# Freeride/Downhill Strecken in Mainz und Umgebung ?



## Slice93 (30. November 2009)

hi,

kennt jemand von euch eine oder mehrere strecken in mainz und umgebung ? 
fahr erst seit kurzem und suche ein paar gute spots

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## X-Präsi (30. November 2009)

Du hast ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

